# Travel Talk > High, Lows and Extremes >  Our life's expectations and goals

## xy34704

I thought of starting this new topic today concerning our life's expectations and goals.
Anyone interested can write about his life's expectations, and goals.
Tell us about your goals - what you have already accomplished.


Starting from myself, well my first goal was to have a good family for which I could be proud of. This I have accomplished. Have a job that will be creative and which I would love. This also I have accomplished. Travel a lot,.....well I am trying as much as possible to do this.



My expectations are to be useful in life, be helpful, have GOOD FRIENDS, be happy and travel a lot. Go to distant destinations and live with people of different cultures. The last one I have not accomplished yet.

Ok, look forward to reading about your expectations of life and goals.

----------

